# My Tang Helped to Kill His First Victim



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

Well seeing as I had an aptasia problem, I went to the store and bought a beautiful copperband butterfly. As soon as he hit the water, my yellow hawaiian tang was all over him and would not stop fighting. So I fed him, turned off the lights and re-arranged some of the rock work. This did not do the trick. Plagued with stress and intimidation, the copperband kicked the bucket in less than a week.

My question is this, what fish can I add that will surve some sort of purpose in my tank and not get overly intimidated and be able to hold its own with my tang?

My other fish include a blue damsel, a royal gamma basslet, dragon goby, and a pajama cardinal. I also have a scarlet cleaner shrimp, coral banded shrimp, pistol shrimp, sally lightfoot crab, and some snails etc.

The tank is a 55g with live rock and corals.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

CBB are only for the most advanced reefers. They shouldn't be sold anyways. How about a bunch of peppermint shrimps? they work wonders on aptasia.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

This is the exact same thing that happened to us.....or so mike told me. But he was able to catch the butterfly and bring it to the store. Yellow tangs are vicious and territorial fish. We got rid of ours because we were never able to add new fish to the tank. They should always be the last fish to be added to an aquarium. Not to mention butterflies are very picky eaters and one thier food is gone they wont eat. I too would recommend pepperment shrimp.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing everythingnyou put in there from now one has a 50/50 chance of dying. except inverts. I would get rid of the yellow tang, I had to do the same thing. I dont know people like them fish anyway.


----------



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

Well that's good to know that copperbands are for experts....wish I had known that before. I got the aptasia under control with some Joe's Juice. It works great. 

So everyone says just to get rid of the yellow tang? If I can catch him that is.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

White98SVT said:


> Well that's good to know that copperbands are for experts....wish I had known that before. I got the aptasia under control with some Joe's Juice. It works great.
> 
> So everyone says just to get rid of the yellow tang? If I can catch him that is.


If you want any other fish in there get rid of him, if you dont keep him.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You might be able to add other fish that do not share that body shape. ANy angels, tangs, or butterfly fish will be in for a fight.

Joe's juice works great but keep one thing in mind, when aptasia melt or are cut away, they will spread everywhere. So if you use Joe's make sure to really get that thing. Other wise it can recover and will reproduce like crazy.


----------



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

*yello tang*

I am having the same problem, the tang was put in last. Its currently harrassing the blue devil damsel. So far its left the lion fish alone.

I thinking to return it.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Try wrasses, they are very fast and usally dont take crap from tangs. Racoon butterflys are also aptasia eaters.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if you want something to control aptasia your best bet is pepermint shrimp, they work great.


----------



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

I may try a peppermint shrimp but I've already got three shrimp and a crab. I've also heard that peppermint shrimp are hard to keep alive. I'm trying not to throw more money away.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i am not sure about that. we have never had a problem with our peperment shrimp.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Aptasia*

I looked online and saw this http://www.northcoastmarines.com/aptasia.htm

have you heard of it. Apparently you inject it into the aptasia. Just thought I'd try to help. :mrgreen:


----------



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Aptasia*



jdecorse25 said:


> I looked online and saw this http://www.northcoastmarines.com/aptasia.htm
> 
> have you heard of it. Apparently you inject it into the aptasia. Just thought I'd try to help. :mrgreen:


That's similar to Joe's Juice that I already use. I'm not sure about that product, but the Juice definately does the job.


----------



## pwrca (Mar 6, 2007)

I read on Aboutsaltwater forum that lemon juice injected in the stem of aptasia will kill it. Never tried it, but you could give it a try.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

PW keep in mind that lemon juice is an acid. You are correct that it will melt aptasia. For everyone else as well, excess lemon juice, acid, will react with your parameters and cause your PH to crash. Be VERY careful administering it. Use a hypodermic syringe and patience.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i have heard, and we have dome this once or twice before. you cant take a syringe and directtly shoot them with calcium. they shrivel up and die. but be sure to get it as near thier mouth as you can and do not use to much. we have not done this in a long time because we have got the pepermint shrimp and havent had a problem with them since.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Melissa I think you got an extra "t" in your advice. I'm thinking you meant, "can" instead of "can't". 

Kalkwasser powder is the best form of CA to smear over the offending critter. In fact Melissa it has been pointed out in many publications that it appears Joe's Juice is nothing more the Kalk in a bottle. The CA advice is another great way to control the buggers.


----------

